# If someone is pointing in a picture, put a budgie on that finger!



## HarryBird

Saw it on reddit and it made me laugh. 
If someone in a picture is pointing, put a budgie on that finger!








Image courtesy of Imgur.


----------



## StarlingWings

I edited it so the picture would show up and have moved it to the "Chit-Chat" section where it fits better  Also, I edited the title to something more informative, hope you don't mind 

This is hilarious--I love that one with Darth Vader! :laughing: 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HarryBird

StarlingWings said:


> I edited it so the picture would show up and have moved it to the "Chit-Chat" section where it fits better  Also, I edited the title to something more informative, hope you don't mind


Thank you for the assistance!... :green pied:


----------



## shanebudgie

:thumbup: hehehe that's so funny.good idea.lol the birds are on there fingers as they point lol.so cool.blessings :thumbup:


----------



## StarlingWings

No problem, Rebecca!


----------



## Pegg

:laughing: :laughing:


----------

